# Où trouver des icones Dock ?



## Ben20 (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Une question toute simple mais je ne trouve rien de réellement intéressant, voilà je cherche des icones pour mon personnaliser mon dock.
J'en ai déjà quelques une mais il m'en reste encore pas mal de "vierge" lol

Si vous avez des sites conseillés je suis preneur 


Merci :jap:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Iconpaper, Deviantart ...


----------



## Calderan (11 Octobre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Iconpaper, Deviantart ...


et aussi http://findicons.com/


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2011)

et IconFactory, et IconPaper, et InterfaceLift, et PixelGirl, ...


----------



## Ben20 (13 Octobre 2011)

Super merci pour tous vos liens ça fait vraiment plaisir 
Et pardon si c'est une demande qui revient souvent.. :/

Par contre j'ai quelque problème avec les icones DashBoard, Corbeille, est-ce normal ?
Je travaille avec CandyBar.
J'ai même tenté la manip' manuelle avec la modification du paquet mais rien à faire elles veulent pas changer ^^


----------

